
Coder Frozen in 2009 Awakens to Find Front End Development Not Awful - eropple
https://www.schneems.com/2017/08/09/coder-frozen-in-2009-awakens-to-find-frontend-development-not-awful/
======
eropple
I posted this because this was basically me about six months ago. Modern
JavaScript is almost as nice, for me, as peak Ruby is, and the smart,
functionally-oriented decisions in React/Preact beat all hollow everything
that used to be the case (which was when TripAdvisor was using MooTools...in
2012...).

